# orchid mantis breeding pics



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

My pair going at it in their 12x12x18 micro orchid exo terra
Through the glass, sorry guys


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

He is in some dangerousss territory right there..


----------



## froggirl (Jul 1, 2012)

awww they're really pretty ..


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

eyeviper said:


> He is in some dangerousss territory right there..


She's already eaten 3other males. This was my LAST male... Whew! They've been connected for about 24 hours now.... Gettin it done


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Very cool! Hope you gets ooths!!!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i think i read somewhere where you can actually save the male by taping the females claws down during mating or something really similar.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Me too!!! Here's to hoping


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome pictures. How many species do you have? You need to stop posting pictures of your mantis....The wife is gonna kill me if I start another hobby and your making it tough for me....LOL But seriously stop!


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

awesome!!!!!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

better to ask for forgiveness and have your new hobby than ask for permission and not have a new hobby lol


----------



## froggirl (Jul 1, 2012)

Our they a rare kind?? did you order them online ?? I have never seen them before.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Right now I have orchids(Hymenopus coronotus) ghosts (phyllocrania paradoxa) and cryptics( sybilla pretiosa) I sold off all my spiny flowers and Indian flowers


----------



## froggirl (Jul 1, 2012)

do you have picture that i can see of them..very interesting.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ive posted pics of the ghosts before. I've also posted pics of this same female when she was young and had a lot more pink on her. I don't have great pics of everything


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

What are the plants in that viv?
(BEAUTIFUL mantes btw)


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

She's standing on Restrepia pelyx. Next to Ornithocephalus gladiatus. You can see Pleurothallis allenii above them, and the tip of a leaf of Gastrochilus japonicus. Also in the tank is Restrepia guttalata yellow form, Bulbophyllum alagense Bulbophyllum plumatum and Pleurothallis minutalis and Pleurothallis alata.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I my gosh, they are amazing! I hope you get ooths...so when they hatch I can buy some babies!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

That's a huge bitch!

Seriously, great pics!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I have to stop reading this thread, it's making me want to get back into them..... 

Ed


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

any good care sheets for these guys? ive recently acquired 2 and i have no idea how to take care of them. im guessing they can eat fruit flies and such.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

When they're little they can, but adults and larger nymphs need houseflies or roaches or moths. Fruit Flies are far too small for the larger mantids. There's some care sheets floating around the Internet. The species you have will dictate its care specifics


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ed said:


> I have to stop reading this thread, it's making me want to get back into them.....
> 
> Ed


Any time you're ready Ed, I'll save you some nymphs


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow, that's crazy! Nice pic. Yeah, it's been said already, but holy crap the size difference is absurd  I'm keeping these on my list of future awesome creatures to raise.

I need to get one of those ornithocephalus too


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

frogparty said:


> She's already eaten 3other males. This was my LAST male... Whew! They've been connected for about 24 hours now.... Gettin it done


24 hours! I'm so jealous!!! - Alex


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I realize this is a three or four year old thread, but I'm really curious to see what happened after this. Any eggs? Babies? Anyone else with these guys?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I've been to frogparty's place in the recent past, and he was down to one large vivarium (from what I saw), and it housed leucs. His collection was seriously impacted by a heat wave we experienced in So Cal. I don't think he frequents the board anymore, unfortunately.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that. Thanks for letting me know.


----------

